# Czech dogs?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find some general information about the Czech lines? I know that every dog is an individual, but I would really like to read up on the Czech dogs. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's another forum called ddrlegends that has some good info about the DDR and Czech dogs. You can glean some info over at PedigreeDatabase if you can deal with all the drama that goes on over there.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

DDR legends is mostly DDR. Hardly any Czech dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok. Sorry about that.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

This is actually kind of funny if you want to read it all, this lady REALLLLLLLY does not like Alpine

AlpineK9 | Rip-off Report: 619943


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Emoore, no problem. I initially thought the same.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not looking for a dog, but if there is a breeder's website with a lot of info on the Czech lines I'd love to look at it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> This is actually kind of funny if you want to read it all, this lady REALLLLLLLY does not like Alpine
> 
> AlpineK9 | Rip-off Report: 619943


Looks like this is the same person. I have no knowledge of this dog or this breeding, but looks like a decent dog to me. Definitely not a dwarf, regardless .

Puppy from Alpine K9 - German shepherd dog


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I've been reading that as well. AlpineK9 has offered to take the dog back and give them a full refund, but the lady wants the full refund and to keep the dog. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

go to Pedigree Database. There are a few threads on Czech dogs. Great reading.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to a schutzhund club-there will likely be dogs with czech lines there If not they could likely refer you to someone who has czech lines


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Good suggestions, but I'm looking for online research, as I live in the middle of nowhere and there aren't exactly an abundance of schutzhund clubs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you look in this forum alone(bloodlines and pedigrees) there are a few threads on the Czech dogs. Cliff Anderson is knowledgable on the lines as well. After reading thru the threads, make a list of what questions you have and list them here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I found this online Prairie Shepherds--Working German Shepherds


----------

